# Remove Rear Speakers Pulsar 2003



## skunks.monks (Jun 8, 2008)

I was wondering, how do I remove the rear speakers from a 2003 Pulsar? I have tried undoing the screws and i have looked in the boot and cannot seem to find out why the back parcel shelf wont come off.. 
I would really like to know how to replace the speakers because the original speakers are distorted and I have new speakers here waiting to be put in but I cannot get the old ones out.
Please help. Do I need to remove the back seat?? What am I missing??

Skunks


----------

